# June Stock Competition Entries!



## Joe Blow (1 June 2007)

Welcome to the June stock competition everyone! This months competition is proudly sponsored by IG Markets, Australia's original CFD provider. IG Markets offers a choice of two outstanding trading platforms that give you the power to trade on thousands of global markets at the click of a button. If you're looking to start with CFD's be sure to pay them a visit.

Okay, now June was the first month where we exceeded the 100 entrant limit and some people who entered late have missed out as a result. There were also some entrants who didn't qualify because they did not meet the entry criteria for one reason or another. If you feel as though you have been left out unfairly please contact me via PM.

The competition is put together late at night so it's more than likely that I have made some errors once again.  Could all qualifying entrants please check their entries and entry price and report any errors to me in this thread.

Keep track of the results here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/stocktip.php

Feel free to discuss the competition in this thread as the month progresses. 

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## aaronphetamine (1 June 2007)

haha thanks alot Joe !


Suffer in your jocks everyone ! AAR which was my bet, opened at 0.084 and closed at 0.100   
Too bad it wasnt the June 1 10am to 4.20pm betting game. haha

Gd Luck to all !


----------



## Mousie (1 June 2007)

2 entries there for CFE Joe, what gives?

Ditto for my FNT it seems, thought chicken8 chose something else; forgot what it was


----------



## insider (1 June 2007)

aaronphetamine said:


> haha thanks alot Joe !
> 
> 
> Suffer in your jocks everyone ! AAR which was my bet, opened at 0.084 and closed at 0.100
> ...




Try not to get a big head... I just won the May stock tipping competition at 120% I think... beat that... I don't know about NWT though... They use to be MUL - Multi emedia... All the best with AAR


----------



## aaronphetamine (1 June 2007)

I'm not getting a big head, I was just poking a little bit of fun ! Just stirring up the competition a little bit ! lol :


----------



## Joe Blow (1 June 2007)

Mousie said:


> 2 entries there for CFE Joe, what gives?
> 
> Ditto for my FNT it seems, thought chicken8 chose something else; forgot what it was




Looks to be an error... I will check into it shortly. Thanks for letting me know.

I have also been informed that NWT is below the $0.01 minimum price threshold, so it looks like Insider is now out of the competition.


----------



## Prospector (1 June 2007)

:bad:

a great day not for TZN!

It had gone up 10% in the last 2 days in May - damn profit takers


----------



## Joe Blow (1 June 2007)

Okay, Insider is out for chosing a stock less than $0.01.
Chris1983 is out for selecting a stock that had already been chosen.
Chicken8's selection is now MGO.
The Mint Man and Purple are now in the competition.

Phew!

If anyone else notices any other mistakes please let me know in this thread.


----------



## kgee (1 June 2007)

Well as long as we're been cheeky... Joe I'm sure I asked for THK and not THX but with a 13% increase in THX today I might just keep it if thats all right with you


----------



## Joe Blow (1 June 2007)

kgee said:


> Well as long as we're been cheeky... Joe I'm sure I asked for THK and not THX but with a 13% increase in THX today I might just keep it if thats all right with you




No such luck, I'm afraid! :


----------



## insider (1 June 2007)

Joe Blow said:


> Okay, Insider is out for chosing a stock less than $0.01.
> Chris1983 is out for selecting a stock that had already been chosen.
> Chicken8's selection is now MGO.
> The Mint Man and Purple are now in the competition.
> ...




UUUUHHHHHH.... Not fair... Better call up NWT and tell them the bad news... It's really going to push the price down now...


----------



## kgee (1 June 2007)

I should have kept my big mouth shut


----------



## drasicjazz (2 June 2007)

i m still not officially included in the comp
because i entered the competition behind the mind man and purple
but if on more drops out for any reason than i m in next:
and boy did we had a big kick off yesterday (1 may)
we opend @ 0,46 and closed at 0,58 
that is a gain of 31,8%!!

and that would put me where....??


----------



## Bomba (4 June 2007)

Am i the only one whose link to the June competition entries does not work?


----------



## nioka (6 June 2007)

Bomba said:


> Am i the only one whose link to the June competition entries does not work?




My link doesn't work either? Any suggestions Joe?


----------



## lesm (6 June 2007)

There appears to be a '/' missing between com and stocktip:

"http://www.aussiestockforums.comstocktip.php/"

should be:

"https://www.aussiestockforums.com/stocktip.php/"


----------



## legs (6 June 2007)

lesm said:


> There appears to be a '/' missing between com and stocktip:
> 
> "http://www.aussiestockforums.comstocktip.php/"
> 
> ...




Correct...i have sent Joe an instant message in case he doesn't check this soon... I was wondering what happened..


----------



## Joe Blow (6 June 2007)

Joe Blow]Keep track of the results here: [url]https://www.aussiestockforums.com/stocktip.php[/url][/QUOTE] 

[QUOTE=legs said:


> Correct...i have sent Joe an instant message in case he doesn't check this soon... I was wondering what happened..






lesm said:


> There appears to be a '/' missing between com and stocktip:
> 
> "http://www.aussiestockforums.comstocktip.php/"
> 
> ...






nioka said:


> My link doesn't work either? Any suggestions Joe?






Bomba said:


> Am i the only one whose link to the June competition entries does not work?




Hi guys... now I'm usually the first to admit when I've made a mistake (gawd knows I make enough ), but the link in the first post seems to be working fine for me. Am I alone here? I'm a bit worried that it's not working for a few people.

Is there something that I'm missing? Can I get an opinion from a few more people about whether or not the link in the first post works for them?


----------



## legs (6 June 2007)

Joe Blow said:


> Hi guys... now I'm usually the first to admit when I've made a mistake (gawd knows I make enough ), but the link in the first post seems to be working fine for me. Am I alone here? I'm a bit worried that it's not working for a few people.
> 
> Is there something that I'm missing? Can I get an opinion from a few more people about whether or not the link in the first post works for them?




Joe its the link from the home page thats not working... Not your posts.. From the forum directory at https://www.aussiestockforums.com/


----------



## legs (6 June 2007)

Joe also yuor link at your home page under the forum directory on the LEFT SIDE to your shop and your Live Chat doesnt work for the same reason...a missing "/" after the .com part see:

http://www.aussiestockforums.comshop/

http://www.aussiestockforums.comforums/chat/flashchat.php

they dont work as they are mssing a /

Hope this helps


----------



## bean (6 June 2007)

They probably think its not working because I am in the top ten and could be NO1 in next day or two


----------



## Joe Blow (7 June 2007)

Sorry guys, I misunderstood the links you were talking about.

The links on the front page have now been fixed.


----------



## Joe Blow (2 July 2007)

Well congratulations to both Fab and mickqld for taking out first and second place in the June stock competition! Fab finished the month with an impressive 86% return with *SDL* while mickqld finished up with a solid 44.44% return with his selection *RMG*. Rounding out the top three was billhill with *CFE* who achieved a 38% return during June!

Could both Fab and mickqld contact me via PM regarding their prizes.

Best of luck to all for the July competition!

Here are the final results for June:


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 July 2007)

ladies and gents 
Herewith the summary of the last 6 months - oh that it was money in the bank    well done insider yet again. 

Not sure our average ( 1.41%) is keeping up with XAO, but I'll hopefully add that again next month 
Note that the average for last month was only 0.84% , still positive, but only just.


----------



## drillinto (31 July 2007)

Please, 2020hindsight, post the updated chart for July 2007. Thanks M8.


----------

